# Sears Craftsman Older Rider



## oldsoldier (Jul 21, 2011)

Greetings To Everybody,


Hey folks, thanks for the information but nothing I did to the thing would get it running. After many hours and many more beers......
I just had the grandkids push it out to the street, Took the tires/wheels off of it, and left it for the scrap/junk metal guy to haul away!

I have an older Craftsman Rider (model 917254850) that I want to let the grandkids play with. The mower deck and lift mechanism have been removed but I need help to overcome the wiring. I figured a couple wire nuts would overcome all the saftey features built in. The kids just want to pull a wagon and burn up gasoline in the bushes/back yard. If somebody could tell me how to do the wiring..........with splices.........or straight to the ignition switch..........I will send ya photos of the grand kids having fun.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..oldsoldier.. Are you wanting to bypass all the switches, or just certain ones? Like the seat, etc..


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

I think the seat one should stay myself, but its your decision, I don't know enough about the safety switches on a craftsman, but on my Murray, when I got it ALL of the safety switches were unplugged, and it would only start by pull starting with the cord. the safety switches I beleive complete a circuit and when they are doing their job the circuit is open. so therefore if the wires were bridged that would bypass the switch (I THINK), but you had better wait for more knowledgable guys to stick there 2 bobs worth in!!!!
Cheers
:aussie:


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I agree with the seat switch staying on- for the kids saftey - the saftey switches all run in a circuit - if the circuit is interrupted- it kills the motor ( direct to ground). You could probably just run a couple new wires just to the seat sensor and bypass the rest of it.

You might want to put some sort of 'stop' for limiting the speed of it as well - ive used a small c clamp on one of my modded tractors to block reverse .


----------



## oldsoldier (Jul 21, 2011)

Greetings Everybody, I have posted about this rider on another site and even paid $17.00 for advice. NOTHING worked so (as stated above)......I pushed the thing out to the curb and it was gone in about 20 minutes. While I do live out here in the "bushes"..........there are folks that drive up and down back roads looking for scrap metal. I guess I'll just get the grandkids a go cart so they can chase the chickens out back.

Thanks to all who have offered advice.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

That happens alot here too - i pushed some crappy rotten pushmowers i got free to the street side ( they were way beyond fixing/not worth my time) 2 at a time- they were gone within 30 minutes - faster when i put a free sign on em.


----------

